# Where has the time gone?



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

It's a month early but I booked a trip to Florida without even looking at the dates so I'm going to miss her 1st Birthday. We celebrated this weekend with a peanut butter cupcake and a new toy. 

My parents used to write me a note every year on my birthday about the previous year, since I don't have kids and I love to reflect, I decided to carry on the tradition. 

_Dearest Gaia,_
_I had no real intentions of bringing you home, I was simply window shopping. After discussing with your “breeder”, I’ll admit there were several warning flags going off in my head, the biggest it was winter and you’d never been inside so I was prepared to walk away and continue my search. As I was walking to my car, I heard a pitiful little whine and there you were following me happily to my car. Against my better judgment money changed hands and I brought you home completely unprepared with no supplies to welcome you, a quick trip to PetSmart quickly solved that. _
_I’ve watched you grow from a cute little ball of fur reminiscent of a bear cub to a diva prepared to take on the world. There have been moments where I have questioned my sanity, been ready to pull out my hair and needed to take a step back but now all the frustrations are starting to fall into place. In our first training class, you successfully managed to get us placed into time out and embarrass me but that lead me to training with a wonderful group of people whom have developed into a great support system even though we get flack for you being a GSD, your “big girl” bark and presence has made me feel safe in any situation. I know I’m not done making handling errors but thank you for allowing me to make these mistakes and still trusting me along the way. _
_I’ve always heard people talk about their heart dogs and now I know what they mean. You just get it, whether I need space, a cheer-up lick or a head in the lap snuggle, you’ve always provided it. You look into my eyes with such a sense of understanding; it’s hard not to feel all warm and fuzzy inside. _
_Thank you for the ups, downs and the wild ride of your first year. We survived a nasty dog attack and thankfully you came out unscathed, I’ve been introduced to the wonderful world of dog sports, I’ve explored so many different places for socialization purposes only, never once in my life did I think that I would take a puppy to the fire station so you could see the trucks and hear the sirens. _
_ Here’s too many more years to come. __ Lots of Love._ :wub:


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations on getting through year one. It sounds like your dog has greatly enriched your life and hope this year is just as enjoyable.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

I love the idea of writing a note every year on your dog or child's birthday. Never even thought of that before. I might have to copy you.  And your note is SO sweet. Dogs seem to enrich our lives more than we ever dreamed. Looks like that spur of the moment purchase was meant to be. Happy birthday Gaia! She's beautiful. :wub:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy early birthday Gaia! . May you have many more of healthy funfilled years :birthday:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy happy birthday pretty girl!!!


----------



## DaniRo (Jan 8, 2013)

Happy 1st Birthday!!! 
I love the note idea. I may have to steal that for my daughters. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

She's pretty special, I can't believe I went as long as I did without a dog.

The letters are hilarious, at my high school graduation party my dad dug them out and I turned a million shades of scarlet as he shared them with everyone. They are good to look back on. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: And many more! Love the note.... Thats a really good idea


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birth day Gaia bear! The pictures and letter are wonderful. Have a great year beautiful Gaia.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Happy early first birthday, Gaia!

And to you, thank you for making me cry. I would've purchased her too, if she had followed me to my car.


----------

